# Cotswold Offers 486 Clear Embossed Water Soluble Topping



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Keep embroidery stitches from sinking into fabrics like high pile terry cloth or textured ribbed corduroy with 486 Clear, an embossed water-soluble topping offered by Cotswold. This invisible film creates a smooth, even surface that supports stitches and allows for crisp definition and good detail. 

In addition to towels, 486 Clear also works well for seer sucker, velvet, knits, Lycra/Spandex, and fleece. It also can be used to protect a delicate fabric from hoop burn. Once opened, the topping should be stored in an airtight container for best results. 

486 Clear is hooped along with the fabric and stabilizer. Once the sewing is finished, excess 486 Clear is torn away and remnants are easily dissolved by lightly spraying the design with water, dabbing with a damp cloth or cotton swab, or lightly steaming with an iron. 

For more information, visit Cotswold Industries Inc; e-mail: [email protected] or call Cotswold Industries at (877) 309-3553 or fax (212) 545-0603.


----------

